# supertaper



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry guys i was so busy last week but as i promise, here is a small vids of the bte supertaper. 

http://youtu.be/Ba-AW616eT8


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice man! Definately faster than running tape by hand, but not as messy as I was hoping...:whistling2: :thumbup:

You run a banjo or zooka too?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Thanks , a zooka to but it was stolen so until i buy a new columbia, a use my supertaper , i never try a banjo


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice video Eric!
And prior to this week I had never tried a banjo before, trust me!
They are worth getting! That little Homax banjo can fly!
It seriously made me re think ever buying a bazooka again. Yesterday and today just made me fall in love with it! It blew my mind how fast you can move. Very compact for closets as well.
Im uploading the video before going to bed tonight. So it will be up tomorrow for everyone to see!

Seeing as how you've never used a banjo, check out the video and enter the contest! I might end up sending you a free one!
You have to subscribe to my channel and "like" the video. 
(Give it a thumbs up) and leave a comment. The 20th comment wins a free banjo with free shipping! Anyone can comment as many times as they want! Goodluck to everyone. I will post the video once its live in the "banjo vids" thread.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you serious ? Give up a zook for the homax ?! Wow i can wait to see the vids! That nice the contest !! But what about the angle with the homax ?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice video Eric!
> And prior to this week I had never tried a banjo before, trust me!
> They are worth getting! That little Homax banjo can fly!
> It seriously made me re think ever buying a bazooka again. Yesterday and today just made me fall in love with it! It blew my mind how fast you can move. Very compact for closets as well.
> ...


Are you sleeping with it too PT? :thumbup: Honestly, great looking banjo though, all plastic.. but with a $35 pricetag easily replaced if broken. Read theres issues with the mud control knob breaking or arriving broken, can drill a screw into it for an easy fix though.

Not sure how well the homax would be for angles, I saw an addon creaser wheel you can get for it, expensinve though.... then the prob of having no blade to cut with.....

Sorry on your zook machine  At least you're running solid with the slop bucket though. What else got jacked from ya?

edit to add* PT, does that roller on teh Homax make for a messy run doing ceilings?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Are you serious ? Give up a zook for the homax ?! Wow i can wait to see the vids! That nice the contest !! But what about the angle with the homax ?


Well i'm not giving up my zook. I just dismantled it so that I can get new parts which im waiting for a quote on.... (craig...:whistling2: lol)

I'll always have my bazooka. Im sure it will probably last me a lifetime if I take care of it. But after using this banjo, I find it very unlikely that I will ever buy another one. Unless years down the line Columbia does something completely revolutionary that changes the way bazookas are run then they might force my hand into buying another one.

I mostly just bought this 35$ Homax banjo because some of the guys on here wanted to see a video. So I thought it would be cool to do a product review. But I didn't expect how sweet it would be!
Its honestly amazing. If Columbia manufactured a banjo similar to this one in body style and portability I would lose my mind. It would be the best thing in the world.

I was just gonna use the banjo for my flats and butts today and then use my compound tube for running the angles, but as it turned out, we forgot our corner applicator on another job...and the job we started was an hour out of town. So i couldn't drive back to get the corner applicator. So we thought we were screwed...Everything in the house was done but the angles and we had nothing to run them with...
But I thought, hey?...we can try the Homax? So we did. And it worked amazingly well! Perfect amount of mud for rolling and flushing.
Its almost like taping with your super taper. Lead with your banjo and just follow with your other hand pushing the tape into the corner and keep side stepping. Fully extend your lead arm with the banjo as far as you can away from yourself, pulling out a length of tape. Then just gently push it into the corner as you side step closer towards your extended arm. And keep hop scotching. Just like your super taper.

I understand Homax also sells a little creaser wheel for this product but from what I learnt today and how well it worked I wouldn't even bother!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> edit to add* PT, does that roller on teh Homax make for a messy run doing ceilings?


Like the little wheels on the front?







Nope, not really. Its usually pretty clean.
If you push hard and both wheels are running it might squeeze out a little excess mud. They recommend when doing ceilings to only run it with one wheel on. Slightly tilting it. Similar to what's recommended for running a bazooka. As shown here from Columbia's How-to manual. (Highlighted in blue)


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Gotcha


The video will upload through out the night, so i'll get up early tomorrow morning and post in on here before going to work and you can get an idea of what it looks like in action. As well as see for yourself that there aren't really any messy runs.
And I've only used it 3 times! lol!
The video we shot was on day 1! Never even tried a banjo in my life before! And I gotta say, the video, pretty friggen awesome! Im not gonna lie. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

whered u buy it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> whered u buy it?


That will be answered in the video tomorrow morning my friend 

But its my fault the videos not up yet so I'll just tell you.
Amazon. lol
Amazon.com: Homax 6500 Drywall Taping Tool: Home Improvement


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry Machine Mud. I've kind of taken over your thread.... Enough banjo talk! Anyone who wants to talk banjo, lets go to the banjo vids thread.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/banjo-vids-2966/index3/

If were here, its to comment on the super taper video! Good job Machine Mud!
I look forward to seeing another in depth video. Bring your girlfriend to work so she can film you!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Precision, you can post the link awhile, that way you don't have to make a special stop off here just to say that the vid is up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry Machine Mud. I've kind of taken over your thread.... Enough banjo talk! Anyone who wants to talk banjo, lets go to the banjo vids thread.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/banjo-vids-2966/index3/
> 
> If were here, its to comment on the super taper video! Good job Machine Mud!
> I look forward to seeing another in depth video. Bring your girlfriend to work so she can film you!


Let the war begin PT:thumbup:

Banjo vs bazooka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pn60ktwcPM&feature=youtu.be

Sorry for hijacking your thread machine, but I know you want another zook again


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Precision, you can post the link awhile, that way you don't have to make a special stop off here just to say that the vid is up.


What do you mean fr8train?



2buckcanuck said:


> Let the war begin PT:thumbup:
> 
> Banjo vs bazooka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pn60ktwcPM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread machine, but I know you want another zook again


And yes!! The war is on!! lol. I was thinking of challenging you to exactly that! lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Sorry PT but im laughing at your reaction to the homax, In a good way, Arnt they great :yes: And i feel the same about bazookas now, BUT, i want hotmud taping for the flats, Thats where that little homax rules, I might enter your compition and be the 20th post, PT loves sheep, That would be a good post, And you would still have to send me a banjo :whistling2:

So, If you had a homax for flats and a cp set for corners, Good eh :thumbsup:


Thanks for the supertaper clip machinemud

Here is a thread for the homax PT.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/homax-banjo-delko-creaser-wheel-quickfill-pump-2462/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Haha, Sorry PT but im laughing at your reaction to the homax, In a good way, Arnt they great :yes: And i feel the same about bazookas now, BUT, i want hotmud taping for the flats, Thats where that little homax rules, I might enter your compition and be the 20th post, PT loves sheep, That would be a good post, And you would still have to send me a banjo :whistling2:
> 
> So, If you had a homax for flats and a cp set for corners, Good eh :thumbsup:


Hahaha! Thats true! That would suck...I mean it would be cool for you..lol.
But I dont imagine shipping would be cheap to Kiwi Land!

But hey! If you win you win!

And ya! the homax's are great! I seriously couldn't believe how well it went today for running corners. I thought we were gonna be screwed because we forgot our angle applicator for the compound tube so I tried the homax and it went so much faster than a tube. Im pretty sure thats my new way of taping for a little while now.
War's on 2buck!!

Goodluck in the competition Cazna.
I'll post the video in the morning if the upload is successful. Hopefully it is. My internet tends to crap out because of our crappy router.
I'll post it in this thread as well as the one you just mentioned as well as the banjo vid thread. 
So everyone can see and has a chance at entering to win.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Good for you putting up a vid on the slop bucket/super taper machine. There are a lot of guys who have never seen one in action. But personally, if I ever had to go back to using one again (except fire tape) I would shoot my self in the head first.:whistling2:

So have you still quit smoking, so you can save up for a new zook


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let the war begin PT:thumbup:
> 
> Banjo vs bazooka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pn60ktwcPM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread machine, but I know you want another zook again



I cant believe you let another man touch your pretty zooka.

She runs well for an old girl.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let the war begin PT:thumbup:
> 
> Banjo vs bazooka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pn60ktwcPM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread machine, but I know you want another zook again


Looks good 2buck and jnr, DAM you though, I tape drag the corners 

You leave that pump a long way for filling, Am i going to have to post a pic of my wee wooden trolley i made to set a bucket and pump on?? Dam, I cant, My camaras not here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Looks good 2buck and jnr, DAM you though, I tape drag the corners
> 
> You leave that pump a long way for filling, Am i going to have to post a pic of my wee wooden trolley i made to set a bucket and pump on?? Dam, I cant, My camaras not here.


yeah, another un planned vid, At least 2bjr could of filled the zook full 1st:whistling2:

I went downstairs to film a vid for cd. To show if you get the roller right in behind the guy whose running the zook, you can get twice the speed at getting the tapes on (two man operation).

But the newb, who is a expert at videos games, failed to push the record button:furious:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

No wonder 2buck junior left you before. 

He does all the work while you watch and run around filming him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*Let the competition begin!* Free chance to win a Homax 6500 Taping banjo! Free Shipping right to your door!








*How-to enter!*
You have to be Subscribed to the channel in order to enter as well as give the video a "Thumbs up". That's it.
Then all you have to do is comment.

*The 20th comment will be the winner!*
Goodluck everyone!!

http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?hd=1


----------

